# Internet setup querry+ADSL Router (w/o Ethernet card)



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

I hope the subject of the thread makes a bit of sense. Now to the querry.....

I hv a D-Link ADSL Router (DSL-502T) given by MTNL for its broadband services known as Triband. Now i hv a Dual boot system having WIN XP+SP2 and LINUX's FC4 as my Oses. I want to setup my Router so that i can surf the net from the Linux OS. I do not hv an Ethernet card.
I went thru this site: *forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-19352.html Given in the sticky but i was unable to get a proper idea.

If any of u guys are using this ADSL Router and also using MTNL Triband services in ur LINUX OS then please help me out in setting up my Router by giving me details abt the Primary and Secondary DNS address and all the info that is required.

 I also went thru the D-Link site wich is  *192.168.1.1 (username: admin, password: admin) its a common username and password.So then I looked up the DNS server values wich i got under HOME>DNS: *Preferred DNS Server: 203.94.227.70* and *Alternate DNS Server: 203.94.243.70*
I entered these values while setting up the Net connection (as per the details given in the above link) but was not successful, So help needed guys... 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## desertwind (Apr 3, 2006)

You're getting the modem detected, That's great. now you can use the following command for setting up your adsl connection


```
sudo adsl-setup
```

Give the values there, and follow instructions.

After your connection has been setup, use the following commands toconnect and disconnect


```
adsl-start
adsl-stop
```


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2006)

@ desertwind

1.) Yes bro, my ADSL Router's USB LED is ON indicating that is it been connected to net but i cant surf the net. 

2.) Also the Router model is not mentioned in the N/Working menu of xDSL so is this a thing to worry about ? 

3.) I guess these commands that u hv given me, i shud be using this code directly (without any modification) in the Konsole (terminal) Rite !!!   

I will follow up this and post my results...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 5, 2006)

My Result:

Well i did not make any changes and left the N/W configurations as it is, Now today wen i booted into Linux, i was faced with this info:
* Bringing up Interface MTNL Triband.
modprobe: FATAL: Error insert 3c501 ( /lib /modules/2.6.11-1.1369-FC4/ kernel /driver /net/3c501.ko): No such drive*

And then after these msgs were repeated 3-4 times (on the boot screen) i got this info:
*Could not lookup internal address for localhost.localdomain.
This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly.
It may be possible to correct the problem by adding localhost.localdomain to the file /etc/hosts*
Login anyway or another option was given as:Try again
===============================================

But after these msgs, wen i clicked on Login anyway, i was able to use FC4. Niow how can i delete this connection that i hv made (accidently by looking up the link *forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-19352.html ) so that i an able to Delete this connection that i hv made.....

Awating replies.....


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2006)

add to /etc/hosts:

```
#
127.0.0.1           localhost.localdomain   localhost
```
this will solve ur gnome login problem.
above problem has nothing to do with broadband and modem 
there is below command in RH/Fedora for setting internet and other networking connections:

```
root@fedora#system-config-network-druid
```
this is a gui CP.you can manage network connections add/delete using:

```
root@fedora#system-config-network
```
since ur modem is detected u can try setting bb using 
system-config-network-druid


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2006)

@ prakash

I tried these codes in my terminal:


> root@fedora#system-config-network-druid


 and 


> root@fedora#system-config-network



But the terminal gave and error saing, "Command not found", now please tell me (step-by-step) wat to do...  As i really want to setup my Router to access the net and use this Forum.



Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## desertwind (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG! type the part after #


```
system-config-network-druid
system-config-network
```


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2006)

@ desertwind

Yup i typed the part after the # sign only bro (im learning slowly..so not that silly either..lol..  ) But still the same problem.. 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2006)

@ashu888ashu888:
do one thing login as root and try..it must work..these commands may not work without giving proper paths due to PATH env variable not set for local user.in rarity these commands will not be installed..then install it using:

```
system-config-packages
```
 as root.btw did u have ur gnome login problem solved or..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 6, 2006)

@ Prakash
by typing this code:


> system-config-packages


 as root user in Konsole, i got this reply:
*server1.pictiger.com/img/100389/picture-hosting/system-cnfigpackages.jpg

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/bf/725c338460f039b77511aa9c0d7fd6bf.th.jpg

Please help, hv i missed out on sumthing while installing FC4 ???


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am asking U to login as root user by typing "root"  and its passwd at gdm prompt and inside gnome/KDe open a terminal and run the command.now u can login as root in Fedora afaik..or u can ask bash as localuser also:

```
whereis    system-config-packages
```
or if u r that frustrated try adding xhost+ ---no no leave it///try what i told above


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 7, 2006)

@ Prakash

Thanx for ur logical help, actually i was logging in with my own username as "Anand" and password as set by me, but this time i typed the username:root and same password and was able to login as root user.
 I thought that by logging in as my own username, i was the sole root user (as i hv not specified any other user). I didnt knw that by typing "root" as username, i wil be logged in as root.. neways thanx for this small but important advice...  

Now i was able to use the code:





> system-config-network-druid


 and a N/W connection interface was brought up, so now tell me how to setup my ADSL Router for net access via USB (and not Ethernet card). Shud i be using xDSL ? Im ready to post the screenshots of each step so that u guys can help me....
Please tell me wat to do next...


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2006)

you can use the following link picture by picture how to :
*www.reallylinux.com/docs/dslandlinux.shtml
another:
*www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-19352.html
before setting up any connection run "ifconfig" or as root

```
system-config-network
```
 to check for any earlier connxns u dont want..then in Internet druid ie;system-config-network-druid,select xdsl connection and proceed,i assume ur usb modem been detected by Fedora.so best of LUX

*www.linux-usb.org/
*www.usbman.com/linuxusb.htm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 7, 2006)

@ Prakash

Thanx for the links bro  they are really useful, i will read them and if at all any problem then i will get back to this thread. As of now i think  there shud not be any problem with setting up my Net connexn via USB.. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 7, 2006)

@ Prakash

I tried to configure my ADSL Router using this tut. *www.reallylinux.com/docs/dslandlinux.shtml under the heading:
*Add a new broadband modem device to the list by following these steps: *
And these are the various screenshots that i hv got wen configuring my Router using the Network Configuration Wizard:
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/61/da9e79564281b4e837377a091d733761.th.jpg
I choosed the Ethernet type of connection for my Router.

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/7b/add6603b9a80ddc907c134955e48a17b.th.jpg
If im not wrong, then i guess my ADSL Router is recognised as 3Com 3c501 (eth0), so i selected it and proceeded further.

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/c8/09ee5b40368b0b0e395395b49de6a2c8.th.jpg
I selected the option to Automatically obtain IP Address and DNS info.

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/25/979ed38f01b9683ac5425e9a322b6225.th.jpg

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/87/a083376582049a9895ee116fcd631487.th.jpg

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/ee/7d33f17fd555a75561201cda2bff1dee.th.jpg

After setting all thigs, i tried to ACTIVATE my connection but got an error (as shown above.) Now please tell me wat shud i do now? Im not able to configure my ADSL Router (Via USB) for net use in Linux. If i hv missed out on anything then please tell me. Shud i be entering the values manually (like DNS and IP addresses)? 

If possible, please provide me with step-by-step solution and in a simple manner....

Techies, gurus awating replies....

Cheers n e-peace......


----------



## praka123 (Apr 8, 2006)

try the option xDSL connection delete the earler connections which can be listed using 
	
	



```
system-config-network
```


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 10, 2006)

@ Prakash 

Same problems as the previous one bro.. 

Please help needed Linux Experts.....  

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 14, 2006)

@ Linux experts

I hv entered the correct values of IP Address, Subnet mask, Primary and Secondary DNS and also the Default gateway in the Network Configurations Wizard but still i get this error msg while activating my connection via USB (xDSL):


> /sbin/adsl-start: line 215: 3012 Terminated
> $CONNECT "$@"  >/dev/null  2>&1


And this msg wen Linux starts after entering the Usearname and password:





> could not look up internet address for MTNL.
> This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly.
> It maybe possible to correct the problem by adding MTNL to the file
> /etc/hosts



Please help needed guys..... 


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## naveenchandran (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm....

post the outputs of

cat /etc/sysconfig/network
cat /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
cat /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 28, 2006)

@ Naveen

EDIT: First of all sorry for the late late reply bro (and to other ppl too readiong this thread as i was busy with my engg. exams and projects)

Well now to the topic.. Can u tell me how to go abt for these cmds  (Commands) ??? I mean i shud be logged on as administrator (root) and then shud i just go about typing the commands??

(I am a newbie as i hv lost touch with FC4 as i was away from it for such a long time..) So simple answers will make my day..


----------



## richard09 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have gone through all your posts. You have tried a lot to set up internet connection but remained unsuccessful. I had to face the same problem few days back while trying to set up internet connection in my pc. As I am not a very computer literate I found it quite difficult to set up router and configure IP. I sought help from many of my friends and sent a lot of posts but nobody could help me. At last my cousin advised me to visit *www.supportonclick.com who helped him a lot in setting up internet connection in his laptop. As I followed his advice I was stunned to see that the staffs over there solved my problem almost within a minute. They completed the whole process quite smoothly and now I am accessing internet without any hazard. I think the staffs are skilled enough to solve your problem too if you get in touch with them.


----------

